# Fine detail problems



## MaryAnnKacz (May 9, 2010)

Can someone can me some hints on how to screen print fine detail. Got a drawing from a radio station DJ who wants a sample shirt before ordering, and even though he beefed it up, image is still bad after washing out screen. What is the best size mesh of screen to use for fine detail? Anything different on exposure or emulsion that would help?


----------



## JimGilbert (Jul 9, 2010)

Are you having a hard time washing out the emulsion? If yes it is exposed too much. 

Is the image nice and crisp? What software are you using? Photoshop, Corel, etc.

Your film positive may not be blocking the light enough, allowing the part you want washed out to cure some. It should rinse out with only modest pressure. Reduce exposure time until it washes out easily but the rest is cured. The remaining stencil will cure more in the regular light or you could expose it again for a bit after you rinse and dry it I suppose. Note, yellow screens take longer to expose than white.

I can make a nice crisp stencil with 110 screen, but the rule is that the more detail you have the finer the screen should be.


----------



## gerry (Oct 4, 2006)

i use 110 for underbase ans basic spot designs .. 230+ for details


----------



## CNClark (Mar 2, 2010)

230 or 305 for ultra fine detail....But you can get some pretty fine lines on a 180. ALot depends on your exposure system. How are you exposing your screens?


----------



## MaryAnnKacz (May 9, 2010)

Yes, hard time washing out screen. Have to use pressure to get it to wash out, but takes off stencil. We are exposing for about 12 minutes. Would letting the emulsion dry longer maybe help. Ordered some 230 screens, tried it on a 110.


----------



## CNClark (Mar 2, 2010)

Sounds like over-exposure then...have you run exposure calculators on all your mesh counts? This will help dial in your exposure times.


----------



## MaryAnnKacz (May 9, 2010)

Using UV light on exposure stand, glass over.


----------



## JimGilbert (Jul 9, 2010)

MaryAnnKacz said:


> Yes, hard time washing out screen. Have to use pressure to get it to wash out, but takes off stencil. We are exposing for about 12 minutes. Would letting the emulsion dry longer maybe help. Ordered some 230 screens, tried it on a 110.


Cut your exposure time way down (like 6 min or less). Keep cutting down until you can wash out without any real pressure needed. A sink sprayer should work.

Depending on your emulsion and exposure unit your time could be much less. I have six 20w blacklights and my exposure time is 30 seconds for a white 110 screen.


----------

